# Hi Everyone!



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey, everyone! I've missed chatting on GW so much! So finally I went off in serch of some info regarding it's situation, and came up with this. What a great idea! Thanks Stacey! 

Pace, Shanti, and Melino want to say howdy too


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hey guys! nice to have you back with us, love seeing your pictures


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Emily! I just found this place yesterday when I was also searching to find out what happened to goatweb because I was really missing it. 

Nice to see your boys again...they all look great!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Samall and Stacey! I've missed hearing from everyone. The boys are getting so wooly with growing their "long underwear" in preparation for winter... the only problem is that it's been 70-80 degrees lately :roll: and it's October! Well, I'm sure it will be freezing soon enough and I'm going to wish it was warm again!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi! Cute pictures.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

i LOVE the face shots!!! silly goats....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup same change in temps too here. It is happening all through the the united states - well I think the trend in some areas is changing though and i am sure it will for us too.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome!! Glad you made it!! And as always the goats are adorable.


----------

